
So long, iPhone home button and TouchID - confiscate
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/12/so-long-then-iphone-home-button/
======
pgnas
Apple iPhone jumped the shark a long time ago. Riddled with terrible design
flaws the have lost their way..

